# wetter.com: Keine Zeitauswahl bei Niederschlagsradar

## Finswimmer

Hi,

auf dieser Seite kann man unten rechts eigentlich die Zeit einstellen, von wann bis wann der "Film" angezeigt werden soll.

Leider geht es auf keinem Gentoo von ihm.

Gehts bei euch?

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.42.34

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei mir geht es mit Firefox auch nicht, wohl aber mit dem kazehakase-Browser... 0.5.6 (powered by xulrunner-1.8.1.19).

adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6

net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6

----------

## firefly

bei mir funktionierts mit dem firefox 3.5.6 auch nicht, aber mit dem konqueror von kde4 beta2 (kde-base/nsplugins ist instaliert damit flash funktioniert)

----------

## Josef.95

Das scheint tatsächlich am FF zu liegen, mit selbigen Versionen funkt es hier auch nicht,

mit  *Quote:*   

> Konqueror
> 
> Version 4.3.4 (KDE 4.3.4)
> 
> Unter KDE 4.3.4 (KDE 4.3.4)

 klappt das aber... (nativ 64 Bit)

/edit:

Oh..., da war firefly ein klein Tick schneller...

----------

## firefly

habe es gerade mit  www-client/kazehakase-0.5.7, welches xulrunner 1.9.1.6 verwendet. Und dort tritt dass selbe problem auf.

Da es bei ChrisJumper mit kazehakase + xulrunner 1.8.1.19 funktioniert, tipp ich auf ein problem mit der gecko version, welche in xulrunner 1.9.1.6 enthalten ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=537075

ich hab mal einen BugReport aufgemacht

----------

## mattes

Hi,

bei mir gehts mit Opera, bei FF sagt wetter.com ich hätte kein Flash installiert, obwohl das aber der Fall ist.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

